# Ran out of gas and now reduced power is active help



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

How long did you disconnect the battery? It appears to take some time. One of these might help.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/gtse...ww.cruzetalk.com/forum/login.php?do=login&ss=


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm leaving it disconnected for about 30 minutes


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you have a code reader? If so check for pending codes and clear them. The battery should have taken care of you. Were you trying to top my single tank distance?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Do you have a code reader? If so check for pending codes and clear them. The battery should have taken care of you. Were you trying to top my single tank distance?


Lol no I was on my way to the gas station it fixed it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

IT will get to a new IT when ya get some new Gas In Texas that does not have IT IN IT ...cheers ..........


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I ran out of gas this morning and the reduce power message came on it won't go over 3000 rpm and has no boost I disconnected the bartery to see if that will fix it thoughts please.


Hey H3LLON3ARTH, 

If you are continuing to experience some difficulties with your Cruze and need to bring it to the dealership's attention, feel free to send me a private message! I would be happy to get in touch with them on your behalf and get this addressed. Be sure to include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. 

Looking forward to your updates. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I imagine your cruze was acting like your avatar....trying so hard to get as much out as possible
...same noises and everything


----------

